

Impact of Shared Code on Vulnerability Patching - programmernews3
https://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~tdumitra/blog/2015/04/15/impact-of-shared-code-on-vulnerability-patching/

======
galapago
Is it similar to "ReDeBug: Finding Unpatched Code Clones in Entire OS
Distributions" [1] ?

[https://users.ece.cmu.edu/~dbrumley/pdf/Jang,%20Agrawal,%20B...](https://users.ece.cmu.edu/~dbrumley/pdf/Jang,%20Agrawal,%20Brumley_2012_ReDeBug%20Finding%20Unpatched%20Code%20Clones%20in%20Entire%20OS%20Distributions.pdf)

------
notacoward
FYI: this doesn't seem to be about what most of us would think of as shared
code - the same .so or .dll mapped into multiple processes' address spaces.
Rather, it's about code that's _copied_ between programs, or between
versions/instances of the same program. Still interesting, but perhaps not
quite what people would expect.

